# Choosing the right tegu



## VARNYARD (Nov 19, 2007)

Choosing the right tegu
The main thing to think about before acquiring a tegu is the size they can obtain. These animals can get quite large; some can get over 5 feet long and over 20 pounds. Of the Argentines, the Blues are the smallest and the Extreme Giants are the largest. The Colombians are even smaller thant the ones above. When choosing a tegu, it is best to look for a healthy animal. Look for one to be alert, active, and of good weight. Also look at the base of the tail; it should be nice and round. I would also suggest not buying imports. These tend to have a greater chance of having parasites. They are also wilder, and tend to not tame down as well as captive bred babies. When buying a tegu, look to get them that are from good reputable breeders, this way you have a much better chance of getting a healthy tegu. Many pet shops deal in imports, and are often not the best choices when looking for a pet.


----------



## Joey (Jan 10, 2008)

Yah when I learn more about tegu's and when mine is ready I think I'm gonna breed them. But that won't be for probably a whole year. How much do healthy active baby black and white tegu's go for?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

best place to buy one is <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps.com/">http://www.varnyard-herps.com/</a><!-- m --> there $150 shipped


----------

